# seeing red



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I AM planning to go to an eye doctor soon, I just wanted to ask if any of you have ever heard of this. It only happens occasionally, but happened last night again. I wake up in the middle of the night and everything is tinted red, like there is a red light glowing. The first few times it happened I thought the house was on fire. I do have migraines and wonder if this might be related to that. I've never heard of it happening to anybody else. Have you?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Are you by any chance diabetic?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not to my knowledge and I don't have any of the classical symptoms.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Not to my knowledge and I don't have any of the classical symptoms.


That's good. Diabetics can get a condition where the blood vessels in the eye are weakened and rupture. I thought perhaps that might be causing the red tint. 

It is possible that something similar might be happening though. I would see an eye doctor about it.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't want to scare you, but this could be signs of a retinal detachment. I would suggest seeing a Dr. ASAP. Untreated RD's almost always cause blindness in the affected eye.


----------

